# my goals for this week



## nooopy (Feb 13, 2004)

I have had some bad times lately ... I am hoping if I can make these two goals by friday I may gain a little confidence
1) Go in 7-11 ( a 24hr convience store) and get a cup of coffee. .. before work ... I start at 4 am and NOBODY but the clerk is usally there BUt still a almost impossible thing for me to do.
2) Go in local grocery store on my 15 min break. I was doing this up until 2 months ago then they started renovations ... and there were a bunch of diffrent people in there .. .it also didnt help that I broke a large glass jar in an isle last time I was in there.

Anyhow , I am going to try to do this by friday!


----------



## Crusader Rabbit (Aug 10, 2004)

Go for it! I had to stop the car for about 15 minutes to calm my stomach down, on the way to a dinner with 13 people I had never met before. I had a great time once I got my bod through the restaurant door.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

You can do it Nooopy!!!!! :banana :banana :banana Go for it! Like they say in the Nikey commercial "just do it".


----------



## nooopy (Feb 13, 2004)

*didnt quite*

ok, i made one of my goals sought of ..

The 7-11 I still havent been able to do !!! I am afraid of spilling something and of the line .

Ok the grocery store near my job is a no- go still BUT On sunday I was able to go in another grocery store with my mom , but I paid for my items myself !!! My only problem was that I left my wallet in the car and had to run out to get it holding up the line causing a scene ( I was on fire ) but I lived !!!! I am feelng slightly high about this .. I told my boss ( he knows about my problem ) he said he was proud of me but I felt kind of shamed afterwoods that I told him .. anyhow I gonna try to do 7-11 this week !


----------



## nooopy (Feb 13, 2004)

it's friday.... evening and no 7-11 yet , no grocery store yet ... but i did go in the dollar store near my job ... and my regular cashier wasnt there ( i know her car ) but I still went in and bought some items. I was on fire and dying but i did it ... yeah !!


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I hate lines in stores to. Have you tried meditating while you are in line? That helps me a bit. :stu


----------



## nooopy (Feb 13, 2004)

*yeah*

ok on saturday 11/13/04 I was able to go into the grocery store near my job on my morning break .... 
tonight I went into kmart and had almost NO anxiety !!! I also went into a convience store alas not 711 but I am going to try this week ...
My new goal is to make a dentist appointment ....this will BE a VERY VERY hard goal to make but I am going to try to do it monday while I doing well .... I go through these spells where I am ok ...I reconise them so I will try to get a lot of things done as long as it lasts.


----------



## jimibags (Nov 12, 2004)

Go for it noopy, I know exactly what you mean about the dentist! It takes me weeks to make the call. It's never as bad as I think it would be once it's done though.


----------



## READFIN (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi noopy:

I admire your tenacity. Keep trying.....
Never Give Up .....

Everyday we have to do something challenging.

Jim


----------



## nooopy (Feb 13, 2004)

thanks everyone for comments they really help ! 

Alas no dental appointment yet ... I have called 3 times and hung up. I will do it tuesday nov 23 2004 .... I will do it. I will I will I will ! 

It was bad weekend could not to do any stores or inside restaurants. On sunday nov 21 2004 I drove 30 miles to go to Arbys with my mom and dog they have a drive thru ... I looked at the guy and I asked for extra ketchup ...hey its something.

This morning nov 22 2004 I needed a positive so I went for coffee at the gas staition about 10 miles from my job .... I had to go in to get it ... I waited 5 minutes in the parking lot but I did it !!!! I felt like I was going to pass out and did not look at anybody still I did it !!! 
:thanks for the positive comments


----------



## volleychick06 (Oct 15, 2004)

Great progress!!!!!!! Keep believeing in yourself!!!!!!!


----------



## nooopy (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks Volleychick06 ! 


Ok I did NOT make my dental appointment yet  I have called about 10 times but I keep hanging up ??? I am going to try this week but I am kind of hopeless right now .... maybe I could pay someone to call for me .... but then again I cant really "ask anybody anything " so that is not an option.

On thursday 11/25/04 I made my goal of going into a 711 store ! It was scary and there was bum ( sorry ) hanging around in there and the cashier was snotty but I did it !!!! I think the combo of having anger over having to work thanksgiving and the fact that there was only one car in the lot made me have the kahonas to go in ! 

Today 11/28/04 I went in a furniture store with my mom.... even went past the plate glass window with people sitting inside .... I was in a crappy mood so I think that helped me ..... I would have cussed at anyone the gave me stress . 
anyhow thats it


----------



## abcdefg (Nov 27, 2004)

good job! You can make that appointment, just do it. Itll be over before you know it.


----------



## hopeofheart (Nov 16, 2004)

nooopy, you are doing great. I used to have an anxiety to go to a convenience store to get a cup of coffee. I finally did a few times but not w/o making an *** out of myself. nevertheless I'm not a coffee drinker so I never done it after a while.


----------

